# Is this A hardware problem?



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

The problem started a few days back. i started getting BSOD randomly on my Windows Vista Home Basic after a fresh a instal and a day of updating from the windows update. The updates failed to install most of the times, but eventually after a few tries it worked. Except for the SP2. i tried installing it once , but failed. and the BSODs started. Even after a system restore,it didnt work. So i tried installing it again, and the OS got stuck in an infinite loop of restart-> reverting update changes -> restart -> and so on.
so i tried to startup repair and the safe mode, both failed.
After hrs of try, i did a clean format, and tried installing Windows 7 Enterprise edition trial from the digit DVD. 
But in every install i am facing a BSOD, each with different error. 
sometimes MEMORY_MANAGEMENT, some times PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA , and odr times just a BSOD.
Even after smhow once it would install, wen the OS boots for the first time , i have a BSOD just before the welcome screen.
I tried My friends Windows 7 disc (Ultimate), and the same problem.
At times the DVD wouldnt boot saying "NDIS.sys" not found.
I thought the problem might have been the RAM or my graphics card so i removed them both, and replaced my ram sticks with my older ones. Still the problem continues. (Exccept its a lot slower thanks to less ram and no GFX card D: )
Is all hope really lost ? :S
PLZ HELP

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

This time i got CHACHE_MANAGER bsod.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 9, 2010)

is it possible for you to try to install it from a different DVD writer or a pen drive? Doesn't seem to be a hard disk problem. Try using a live CD (Like linux or Hiren boot CD) and see what happens.


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2010)

Zip the last 5 memory dumps, and upload them here. They should be at:C:\Windows\Minidump.

Sort them by date modified, and pick 5 most new. Also, please tell us your complete system configuration.


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

@Cool Buddy
I tried Using Hiren Boot CD.
Everything looked normal there.I tried repartitioning, Full Format . But nothing. Still Getting The same errors.

@Asigh
I formatted the Hard Disk during the Windows Installation. So the Dump files are lost.

Now i have also run Windows Memory Diagnostic Test and received 30,000 LRAND errors.(WMD From the Hiren Boot CD).

Also Now, None of the Boot CDs r working. Not Windows, Linux or anything :S

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------

My System Config is As follows ::
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.13 GHZ (4 MB L2 Cache)
(512 x 2 + 2048 x 1) MB DDRII Ram
Geforce 8800 GT 512 Mb
160 GB Samsung HDD
Targan 500W PSU

Its a Dell Dimension E050, but sadly way past its warranty period.

Also in the Memory Diagnostic Test, All the tests are passed except for the LRAND.

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




Cool Buddy said:


> is it possible for you to try to install it from a different DVD writer or a pen drive? Doesn't seem to be a hard disk problem. Try using a live CD (Like linux or Hiren boot CD) and see what happens.



And Yes. i did try installing using a USB.

But now even the Boot is failing. 3 out of 5 times, Hiren or Windows Boot Fails.
And even if it does, Most of the tools dont work. :\

Is it really the RAM? Or my motherboard? or the PSU ?
The PSU is the newest hardware to be installed about 6 months ago.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

Try replacing your DVD ROM. If it doesn't work, your HDD has gone KAPUT.As you said you replaced the RAM and it still dint work.


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Try replacing your DVD ROM. If it doesn't work, your HDD has gone KAPUT.As you said you replaced the RAM and it still dint work.



I tried the USB . but still the same problem.
The problem is only getting worse, everytime i boot :S
More BSODs and File Not Found errors, less Boots.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

hhm, May be setup is unable to write files to your HDD ?


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> hhm, May be setup is unable to write files to your HDD ?



I thought the same, but the HDD diagnostics show no problem in the Harddisk. But around 30,000 LRAND errors in the RAM :S

I will check the 3 RAM sticks one by one and then post again soon.

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------

So i ran the tests one by one on each RAM stick. And each of them has a problem.
But how can all 3 RAM have a LRAND problem all at once? 2 of them are factory default and the third one is new(8 months old).


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

Check this URL.

*www.techspot.com/vb/topic76246.html

*www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?38471-LRAND-Errors-!!!!-Please-Help-Me/page2


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Check this URL.
> 
> *www.techspot.com/vb/topic76246.html



Thanks. But i have no new hardware changes. The Problem started after a fresh Vista Install.(Followed by hrs of Update)
My hardwares were working fine for almost past one year.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

check the second URL.


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> check the second URL.



I checked all my RAM sticks one by one. All of them have LRAND error.
But since the error is on all of them , i am thinking that maybe the Motherboard is Frying my RAM sticks or is it just 3 new RAM sticks for me? :S

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 PM ----------

So i have Run All the Diagnostics there is to run. 
Everthing is PASSED except for the RAM (specifically the LRAND, in Windows Memory Diagnostic Tests and Memtest86 *img3.imageshack.us/img3/3184/10062010008.jpg )
I guess that explains everything. 
The BSODs in the Games durning the past 2 weeks, the BSOD during the Windows Install (as it makes a RAM Drive to install) and the Problems in the boot of Hiren's Boot CD which again makes a RAM Drive.

The most surprising thing is that all 3 of my RAM sticks are gone at once.
Most prolly due to the over heating Issues or keeping my computer ON for 4-5 Days non stop. Or maybe running Graphic and memory Intensive Games and programmes. 

Will Post a reply when i get a new set of RAM sticks, which might take time as i am really short of money thanks to my new Digi Cam and Desktop Speakers(Which i cant use at the moment).
Hopefully the New RAM works.
Cheers on my First Hardware Failure. 
*img3.imageshack.us/img3/3184/10062010008.th.jpg


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

what is that 2361Mb/s in the screenshot ?


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> what is that 2361Mb/s in the screenshot ?



I think its the transfer Rate.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

i know man, transfer rate of what and between what ?


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> i know man, transfer rate of what and between what ?



to test the RAM, memtest writes data onto RAM and den reads it, i suppose , dat transfer rate maybe.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

malay.keshav said:


> to test the RAM, memtest writes data onto RAM and den reads it, i suppose , dat transfer rate maybe.



Ok, man your chipset FSB and memory speed are matching. So no problem on that front.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 9, 2010)

most prob a Mobo problem!
try the RAM in your friends PC!


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

:C_tired:
So i replaced my RAM,Hard Disk And even the PSU with brand new ones and removed my graphics card. And guess wat ?  It still didnt work 
So in the End either the NEW RAM got fried as well, meaning a problem with the motherboard or the RAM is fine and my motherboard is Fried.
Either way, i need a new Motherboard.

Any other ideas? I dont want to waste my money on a new Motherboard to find it doesnt work as well.


----------



## asingh (Jun 9, 2010)

How you so sure, the new ram is also damaged..? Did you try it on another system..?


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

asigh said:


> How you so sure, the new ram is also damaged..? Did you try it on another system..?



no i havnt :S
Even in the new RAM it showed the same errors. 
But 4 RAM sticks, all fried, must be the motherboard , no?


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 9, 2010)

why not u brought your friends mobo and check it. if everything goes fine then its mobo prob.!! also have u checked your processor


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

abhijangda said:


> why not u brought your friends mobo and check it. if everything goes fine then its mobo prob.!! also have u checked your processor



The Brand New packed RAM , Hard Disk And PSU were brought by a guy from a local service center nearby.So i doubt they were faulty. 

My friends here dont have this kind of Config. All of them DDR I or using a laptop.

What and how do i test in a processor?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 9, 2010)

You should not have plugged in the new RAM without checking your mobo. You might have damaged a perfectly new piece of hardware. It would be better to get your PC checked at some computer repair shop, if there are any nearby. They can check voltages etc. with specialised tools, they'd be able to advise you better.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 9, 2010)

this is getting interesting. I will watch this thread


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 9, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> You should not have plugged in the new RAM without checking your mobo. You might have damaged a perfectly new piece of hardware. It would be better to get your PC checked at some computer repair shop, if there are any nearby. They can check voltages etc. with specialised tools, they'd be able to advise you better.



I did call a guy from the local repair shop. 
The Good ones are in Nehru Place(Quite Far for me), n i dont trust them much.
The New Hardwares were all his. No loss on my side.
And he didnt check nething like the voltage though :S

Only way out now is Buying a new Motherboard and processor (since the problem is in one of dose two. Most prolly the Mobo) 
Ne Suggestions of a good Motherboard and Processor Combo under 10k ?
And Since i have a Dell system,i would have to  buy a new case as well :\

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> this is getting interesting. I will watch this thread



I was surprised myself , wen all those New Hardware didnt solve the problem.
Hope the Thread ends with "Problem Solved"


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

malay.keshav said:


> no i havnt :S
> Even in the new RAM it showed the same errors.
> But 4 RAM sticks, all fried, must be the motherboard , no?



I doubt even one is fried. You are just jumping to conclusions. You will need another test bed. Else you can keep spending money and accumulating more parts, on the assumption they have gone defunct.


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 10, 2010)

asigh said:


> I doubt even one is fried. You are just jumping to conclusions. You will need another test bed. Else you can keep spending money and accumulating more parts, on the assumption they have gone defunct.



I think so too, that the RAM sticks are ok.
But there is a hardware thats faulty. and its most probably the motherboard. Or the RAM, considering i am really unlucky with RAMs.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

the repair shop guy couldn't even locate where the problem was? why doesn't he close down his shop? I too think that the RAM sticks are OK, but there's no way to check. couldn't you call a person from Dell?


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> the repair shop guy couldn't even locate where the problem was? why doesn't he close down his shop? I too think that the RAM sticks are OK, but there's no way to check. couldn't you call a person from Dell?



That guy had nvr worked with Vista.And he called my BIOS as vista startup 
I told him to change the Hard Disk , RAM and PSU and check. which he did, and the problem was still dere.
All the local repair shops are like this here :\
I will have to take it to nehru place...and dats far far away.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

So basically, he doesn't even know that BIOS has got nothing to do with the OS,  better stay away from him in future. You yourself know much more than him


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 10, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> So basically, he doesn't even know that BIOS has got nothing to do with the OS,  better stay away from him in future. You yourself know much more than him



I knew he would be like dat. i just needed a new RAM and HDD for testing, which luckily he had.


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

^^
So it is fine now.


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 10, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> So it is fine now.



Whats Fine? :C_surprised:


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

@asigh no, nothing's fine. Just read the above posts, the new RAM & HDD didn't solve the problem


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

So whats the update Keshav ? What are you trying now ?


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay. This is weird. Try this.

Plug in the new components to the board. Remove the power cord, and press the chassis power button for a few seconds. Then remove the CMOS battery for a minute. Push it back in. Now install XP on the system, via a USB bootable. See if it is stable.


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 10, 2010)

asigh said:


> Okay. This is weird. Try this.
> 
> Plug in the new components to the board. Remove the power cord, and press the chassis power button for a few seconds. Then remove the CMOS battery for a minute. Push it back in. Now install XP on the system, via a USB bootable. See if it is stable.



Done all dat.
Except for the CMOS part.
will resetting the BIOS jack help? i have tried "restore default settings" in the BIOS, wont removing the Battery do the same? or is it diff?

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> So whats the update Keshav ? What are you trying now ?



dunno. waiting for smthng to pop up :\
new Motherboard n a processor r 1 month away for me.

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

isnt there smthng like a reset motherboard n stuffs ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

did you try BIOS flash ?


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 10, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> did you try BIOS flash ?



I was thinking the same. But i am not so good flashing the BIOS, specially if my boot is not working :S


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

Asigh should be able to help you out on BIOS flash.


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 10, 2010)

malay.keshav said:


> I was thinking the same. But i am not so good flashing the BIOS, specially if my boot is not working :S



I got the BIOS file. Lets see.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok keep us posted


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 10, 2010)

In the Try to BOOT by some means to flash the BIOS, i ran into my Dell Diagnostic Disk.
I ran all the Tests.
And It shows Error in the L2 Cache(Multiprocessor)  , L2 Cache( Singleprocessor) is ok.
What does that mean? 
The Test is to check whether both the processors read the same data from a particular memory block. But which memory block? The RAM ? Is L2 Cache the same as RAM?

*img44.imageshack.us/img44/8792/11062010009.th.jpg

And there are no tests for ram.

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

Ok so now its a problem in the processor D: Wtf -__-

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

*en.community.dell.com/support-forums/desktop/f/3514/t/19246695.aspx

Had the exact same symptoms


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

malay.keshav said:


> I was thinking the same. But i am not so good flashing the BIOS, specially if my boot is not working :S



Ya, do not flash it. If you cannot even boot. If the flash is botched, you will get a bricked board. 

Resetting the CMOS is different to BIOS reset. Try it.


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 10, 2010)

asigh said:


> Ya, do not flash it. If you cannot even boot. If the flash is botched, you will get a bricked board.
> 
> Resetting the CMOS is different to BIOS reset. Try it.



ok. Doing it right now.
Wat about the new update? (Prev post)

---------- Post added at 05:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------

Removed the CMOS Battery, No use... Error Continues.


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

^^
You board is jacked. Send it back for RMA, else get a new one.


----------



## malay.keshav (Jun 10, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> You board is jacked. Send it back for RMA, else get a new one.


Have to Buy a new one


----------

